# Skiff Prices are too low?



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Supply and demand, rising material/overhead costs, motor availability issues, competitive wages to retain employees as inflation and cost of living increases, not to mention gas is what dictates the price of most everything as transportation costs increase.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh boy...


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh boy...


Exactly


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

ElLobo said:


> Supply and demand, rising material/overhead costs, motor availability issues, competitive wages to retain employees as inflation and cost of living increases, not to mention gas is what dictates the price of most everything as transportation costs increase.


So how is the 22 to 23 foot bay boat with a 250 hp motor on it which costs 25-30k the same price as a skiff? Bigger trailer,extra axle,more tires and rims, more aluminum, bigger electronics, bigger center console, bigger fuel tank, more wiring, more resin ,more glass, more gel coat, more labor, bigger live well, bigger cooler, sometimes a t top? Maybe we get a better price on those if we buy those materials in bulk ? I would think the labor is 30% more? Or are we just foolish consumers that will pay it?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Thats the beauty of a capitalist free market. You can pay $0.50 cents for toilet paper thats as rough as 60 grit or splurge for the $5.00 paper thats like wiping your A$$ with mink fur. People will pay for what they can afford and thats why there isn't just one auto manufacturer or one singular boat builder. In economics its called a price ceiling and its the maximum price you can sell something for that people are willing to pay. Sure a 100K skiff is nice and not everyone can afford one but most of the 30K skiffs can also get to most of the fish the 100K skiff can.

Now build processes can change costs dramatically, say going from chopper gunning glass and resin vs vacuum bagging high dollar composites will make a cost difference very noticeable. Also with some of the big shops there is economy of scale. They buy in bulk and build in bulk thus their price per part is usually lower vs a custom or semi custom one off builder who may have to design a new part or mold for one boat and the costs goes up from there.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

ElLobo said:


> Thats the beauty of a capitalist market. You can pay $0.50 cents for toilet paper thats as rough as 60 grit or splurge for the $5.00 paper thats like wiping your A$$ with mink fur. People will pay for what they can afford and thats why there isn't just one auto manufacturer or one singular boat builder. In economics its called a price ceiling and its the maximum price you can sell something for that people are willing to pay. Sure a 100K skiff is nice and not everyone can afford one but most of the 30K skiffs can also get to most of the fish the 100K skiff can.
> 
> Now build processes can change costs dramatically, say going from chopper gunning glass and resin vs vacuum bagging high dollar composites will make a cost difference very noticeable. Also with some of the big shops there is economy of scale. They buy in bulk and build in bulk thus there price per part is usually lower vs a custom or semi custom one off builder who may have to design a new part or mold for one boat and the costs goes up from there.


All I can think about now is what it would be like to wipe my A$$ with mink fur ….


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

SC on the FLY said:


> All I can think about now is what it would be like to wipe my A$$ with mink fur ….


I'd have to imagine it would be next level. LOL


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Those minks bite.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

You bought gas or been to the grocery store lately?


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh boy...


50 posts by am tomorrow…


----------



## bitesize (Sep 22, 2016)

Capitalism/Economics 101- push prices until it effects sales volume- there’s your ceiling. If you are in business to make money then by all means maximize your profits by any legal/ethical means necessary. Simple supply/demand principles explain why certain boats are “worth” more than others. I sometimes wonder how we have gotten to the place we are in this world and posts like this provide my answer- thanks for that!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Most of those Young Bucks are smart as a whip,they got computer smarts and plenty of energy to apply it! Most of the young guys i know are doing their own work on vehicles, boat,house ect...they went to school for a reason 👍😎 some of them are go getters,and not relying on Daddys hand outs 👍😎 a lot of them have played with CAD & CNC in school and can turn out a quality product with a lil financial help im sure 👍


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

I want to build one, still deciding and budgeting. Heck seems foam core is cheaper than plywood. 9k for 3 cylinder looks about right.


----------



## gulfcoaster (Aug 8, 2019)

millerrep said:


> I want to build one, still deciding and budgeting. Heck seems foam core is cheaper than plywood. 9k for 3 cylinder looks about right.


Today I am looking for 1/2 marine plywood and can’t find anywhere within 100 miles. I can find 3/4 for 125.00 and Coosa board for $200.00. The price market and availability is crazy right now. So with everything going up and can get sh*t, I can understand it


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^^ did you check with Home depot? Ive gotten some good wood from them in past Douglas fir AB Marine Plywood 👍


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

bitesize said:


> Capitalism/Economics 101- push prices until it effects sales volume- there’s your ceiling. If you are in business to make money then by all means maximize your profits by any legal/ethical means necessary. Simple supply/demand principles explain why certain boats are “worth” more than others. I sometimes wonder how we have gotten to the place we are in this world and posts like this provide my answer- thanks for that!


Exactly?
View attachment 210133


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

What is meant by "young bucks?" Harry Spear? Hal Chittum? Kevin (he's slightly younger than me I'd guess), so I agree with that one...

Or is the OP referring to the staff actually doing the fiberglass/rigging?


----------



## gulfcoaster (Aug 8, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> ^^^^^ did you check with Home depot? Ive gotten some good wood from them in past Douglas fir AB Marine Plywood 👍


Just 3/4 inch, I could order 90 sheets but that’s a little much for a floor job.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

When your pushing 60 anyone in their 20's as mentioned in first post is a Young Buck 👍 its country slang i guess 😁 we just hired some new employees on my job they are 24-26 when i look at them i see Baby's/Kids as my own son is 34 now!hence young Bucks 😉


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> When your pushing 60 anyone in their 20's as mentioned in first post is a Young Buck 👍 its country slag i guess 😁


And they better stay off my damn lawn..


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yep no trespassing 😁👍


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, our current generation’s males are able to bare children so I would say they have come a long way 🤣


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I blame Covid and the world’s reaction as I sit outside in exile with the damn virus. Happy I have my shot of natural immunity now.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

The Fin said:


> Exactly?
> View attachment 210133
> View attachment 210134


Hey dummy, it’s $108.43 per barrel.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Silent Drifter said:


> Most of those Young Bucks





Str8-Six said:


> I blame Covid and the world’s reaction as I sit outside in exile with the damn virus. Happy I have my shot of natural immunity now.


told you so!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

gulfcoaster said:


> Today I am looking for 1/2 marine plywood and can’t find anywhere within 100 miles. I can find 3/4 for 125.00 and Coosa board for $200.00. The price market and availability is crazy right now. So with everything going up and can get sh*t, I can understand it


Vero cabinet supply has a few sheets of a/b fir, 1/4 is $128 1/2 is $136. Spoke to carbon core that wanted $150 for 5/8 pvc foam.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Megalops said:


> Hey dummy, it’s $108.43 per barrel.


Still relative!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Screw the popcorn. This one deserves Capn Crunch


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I was frequently called a young buck in my teenage years when I worked at retail outdoor companies. I always took it as a complement. God knows what these kids are called nowadays. If you don’t know what young buck means you’re probably in that new category.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

The Fin said:


> Still relative!


Did you bring your helmet and crayons? 🧐


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've shared my wakeboard boat story on here too many times, so I'll refrain. But go look at wakeboard boat prices over the past 15 years. They cost more than houses in some areas.

One of my guide buddies told me during the pandemic that is was astonishing how many new boats he saw on the Texas coast. It seemed that during the pandemic that somehow a lot of people had new boats. That drove demand, and then on top that a supply chain shortage. The latter by itself goes back ages - more demand than supply = higher prices.

Add inflation now and it's a perfect storm.

Full disclosure - I am fortunate enough where I could afford a Chittum - I've contemplated it. But I've also owned boats since I could drive and understand they are a utility. I have not fished in one, but seen them in person multiple times. I have also have fished out of many Hells Bays and own one, and also fished out of East Cape and Mavericks. But I also know that fish are fish, and even the best gear doesn't mean shit. My grandfather slayed them in a $500 john boat. It's the not the bow, its the Indian (apologies if that offended anyone on here).

Hope this added to the Capn Crunch Munch!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You bought gas or been to the grocery store lately?


No… I drive an electric truck and grow and hunt my own food


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

bitesize said:


> Capitalism/Economics 101- push prices until it effects sales volume- there’s your ceiling. If you are in business to make money then by all means maximize your profits by any legal/ethical means necessary. Simple supply/demand principles explain why certain boats are “worth” more than others. I sometimes wonder how we have gotten to the place we are in this world and posts like this provide my answer- thanks for that!


Lol, no problem, I’m guessing that’s why you don’t own a new one either


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> Most of those Young Bucks are smart as a whip,they got computer smarts and plenty of energy to apply it! Most of the young guys i know are doing their own work on vehicles, boat,house ect...they went to school for a reason 👍😎 some of them are go getters,and not relying on Daddys hand outs 👍😎 a lot of them have played with CAD & CNC in school and can turn out a quality product with a lil financial help im sure 👍


I wouldn’t want them practicing on my boat


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

ElLobo said:


> I'd have to imagine it would be next level. LOL


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

MRichardson said:


> What is meant by "young bucks?" Harry Spear? Hal Chittum? Kevin (he's slightly younger than me I'd guess), so I agree with that one...
> 
> Or is the OP referring to the staff actually doing the fiberglass/rigging?


I’m referring to the ones that I see on insta glassing/rigging the boats, I guess if they were older demanding a professional salary we would be paying 150-200k for the same skiff


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> When your pushing 60 anyone in their 20's as mentioned in first post is a Young Buck 👍 its country slang i guess 😁 we just hired some new employees on my job they are 24-26 when i look at them i see Baby's/Kids as my own son is 34 now!hence young Bucks 😉


I’m right behind you in age, yes, I agree with your description


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

redchaser said:


> And they better stay off my damn lawn..


Omg, lol


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Screw the popcorn. This one deserves Capn Crunch


I see what you did there,lol


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> I've shared my wakeboard boat story on here too many times, so I'll refrain. But go look at wakeboard boat prices over the past 15 years. They cost more than houses in some areas.
> 
> One of my guide buddies told me during the pandemic that is was astonishing how many new boats he saw on the Texas coast. It seemed that during the pandemic that somehow a lot of people had new boats. That drove demand, and then on top that a supply chain shortage. The latter by itself goes back ages - more demand than supply = higher prices.
> 
> ...


Good stuff here, luckly I’m in the same spot as you , thanks for taking the time to write


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

SC on the FLY said:


> No… I drive an electric truck and grow and hunt my own food


I’m busting balls by the way, yes it sucks


----------



## bitesize (Sep 22, 2016)

SC on the FLY said:


> Lol, no problem, I’m guessing that’s why you don’t own a new one either


I like things that have some meaning to me. In the case of boats, cars, watches etc I have at times in my life obsessed over certain makes/models. It’s much more fulfilling to find/acquire those things than buying new off the rack!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Nothing makes logical sense right now. I’ve talked to 4 guys at 3 different mill yards…. Logs stacked 50’ high and running 24-7. This is the price at my Lowes. Good thing I got a new table saw. 😡


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Well when you make things the general rule of thumb is to keep raising your prices till sales slow down a bit. Then you know what the market will bear.

Not saying I agree 100% with it but as someone who makes things I can see the point.

Why sell a boat at 20k if you can easily get 50k for it?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

It’s definitely not a “supply and demand issue” for most of anything. I work for the government(sadly). In 2008ish we were ordered a “shotgun” rule where we had to carpool if we were going in the same towards. Haven’t seen shit this go around. I honestly think it’s a case of, if I can get that for it… I’ll take it.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

birdyshooter said:


> It’s definitely not a “supply and demand issue” for most of anything. I work for the government(sadly). In 2008ish we were ordered a “shotgun” rule where we had to carpool if we were going in the same towards. Haven’t seen shit this go around. I honestly think it’s a case of, if I can get that for it… I’ll take it.


That’s what I’m thinking, skiff prices are not relative to their size


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Back in 2008 I got a 2 year old Land Rover Discovery for $18k with less than 30’000 on it because of fuel prices. Every V8 on the market is going for $60-80 grand right now. Bottom line…. We’re getting hosed!!


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

bitesize said:


> I like things that have some meaning to me. In the case of boats, cars, watches etc I have at times in my life obsessed over certain makes/models. It’s much more fulfilling to find/acquire those things than buying new off the rack!


Tag Heuer Monaco Gulf special edition, yup totally get it.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

SC on the FLY said:


> All I can think about now is what it would be like to wipe my A$$ with mink fur ….


It’s pretty good but a tad bit overrated. Those little hairs get stuck sometimes and it makes a mess.


----------



## gulfcoaster (Aug 8, 2019)

millerrep said:


> Vero cabinet supply has a few sheets of a/b fir, 1/4 is $128 1/2 is $136. Spoke to carbon core that wanted $150 for 5/8 pvc foam.


Yea, am over in Mississippi would be a helluva drive. Only worked with wood before know nothing about carbon core or pvc foam.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

SC on the FLY said:


> I wouldn’t want them practicing on my boat


Why practicing? Why say something like that?

Do you own a boat building company and intervirw and supervise a bunch of 20-somethings?

Or assuming they're inexperienced based on their age? In a trade, a 27 year old probably has nearly a decade of experience. If that hasn't made him an expert by then, he'll probably still be an idiot when he's 60.

I'm not "on the gram" so maybe there is a bunch of young idiots using someone else's money to record their "build life" like some of the youtubers living off OPM or proceeds from their channel. If that's what you're talking about, I dontsee that impacting anyone but themselves of they're building their own boat. But I took it as you were referring to the employees at the various manufacturers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishing is recreational, if you don’t want to pay, don’t play or pay for cheaper toys.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

birdyshooter said:


> Back in 2008 I got a 2 year old Land Rover Discovery for $18k with less than 30’000 on it because of fuel prices. Every V8 on the market is going for $60-80 grand right now. Bottom line…. We’re getting hosed!!


That’s what I was thinking, pricing is rising too fast for the times


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

MRichardson said:


> Why practicing? Why say something like that?
> 
> Do you own a boat building company and intervirw and supervise a bunch of 20-somethings?
> 
> ...


That’s what I was referring to ,the employees , never called anyone an idiot, you said that,not me, I’ve got young guys under me that I manage, they have limited experience and sometimes make costly mistakes, the caveat is their salary doesn’t reflect someone with a lot of experience, some of these guys will become great over time. 
Simply stating when you are young and don’t have the experience as someone who does, I think the skiff pricing is climbing higher than time is going by, call it inflation, or whatever you want . We are the consumer driving those prices, so everyone buying new skiffs at these nosebleed prices are setting the precedent to everyone buying in the future


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

So what are you getting at? Condense it some please.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

gulfcoaster said:


> Today I am looking for 1/2 marine plywood and can’t find anywhere within 100 miles. I can find 3/4 for 125.00 and Coosa board for $200.00. The price market and availability is crazy right now. So with everything going up and can get sh*t, I can understand it


Not sure where you are, but after many many phone calls and Google searches, I finally found some (local to me) in Eastpoint FL. Also Boat builder Central in Fort pierce, has it and will ship, but sit down when ya see the cost.


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

SC on the FLY said:


> So how is the 22 to 23 foot bay boat with a 250 hp motor on it which costs 25-30k the same price as a skiff?


Where are you seeing a brand new 23' bay boat for 25-30k? LOL


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

BrandonFox said:


> Where are you seeing a brand new 23' bay boat for 25-30k? LOL


He's basically saying the motor alone is $25-30K, not the whole boat + motor... and that a 23' bay boat with a $27K motor costs the same as 17' skiff with a $7,500 60Hp motor.

It's a legitimate question if you believe cost drives prices as opposed to demand driving prices. The reality is manufacturing costs sets a minimum price the builder can charge and stay in business. The price you pay however is determined by market demand not manufacturing costs.

Optimal profits are at the equilibrium price which can be hard to determine as it changes, and are influenced by the builders capacity to scale.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> Back in 2008 I got a 2 year old Land Rover Discovery for $18k with less than 30’000 on it because of fuel prices. Every V8 on the market is going for $60-80 grand right now. Bottom line…. We’re getting hosed!!


Is someone forcing us/you to buy that $60-80k V8 now? We control the “demand” side!


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

BrandonFox said:


> Where are you seeing a brand new 23' bay boat for 25-30k? LOL


Re-read that. I believe he is saying that the MOTOR on the bay boats he is referring to costs $25 to $30k.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

BrandonFox said:


> Where are you seeing a brand new 23' bay boat for 25-30k? LOL


That’s just the motor, lol


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Sawyer Martin said:


> Re-read that. I believe he is saying that the MOTOR on the bay boats he is referring to costs $25 to $30k.


Yes


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

The Fin said:


> Is someone forcing us/you to buy that $60-80k V8 now? We control the “demand” side!


Exactly, that’s somewhat the point of this thread, pretty soon we’ll be spending 150,000 for skiffs because we keep buying them, and you’ll be able to get a 22 foot bay boat tricked out with a 250 on it for 125k


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> He's basically saying the motor alone is $25-30K, not the whole boat + motor... and that a 23' bay boat with a $27K motor costs the same as 17' skiff with a $7,500 60Hp motor.
> 
> It's a legitimate question if you believe cost drives prices as opposed to demand driving prices. The reality is manufacturing costs sets a minimum price the builder can charge and stay in business. The price you pay however is determined by market demand not manufacturing costs.
> 
> Optimal profits are at the equilibrium price which can be hard to determine as it changes, and are influenced by the builders capacity to scale.


Thank you for this, So much better than reading the “ you have to pay to play comments”


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So what are you getting at? Condense it some please.


We are going to be paying 150 K for skiffs here pretty soon because we keep buying them at nosebleed prices


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Low tide weeds out the new guys, I like low tide.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Capt.Ron said:


> Low tide weeds out the new guys, I like low tide.


I love the screeching sound of oysters against gel coat, it makes my happy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SC on the FLY said:


> We are going to be paying 150 K for skiffs here pretty soon because we keep buying them at nosebleed prices


So what is your solution? Boycott buying boats until they sell them at the price we want? I’m not being sarcastic for once, truly wondering what you are trying to accomplish by complaining about how much boats cost these days. To be fair I own a 2003 truck, 2000 hull and 2008 outboard for it all paid off so I’m not defending boat builders just trying to figure out what you are getting at. Captalism is real and so is inflation. The value of a dollar is constantly dropping, economics 101.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

birdyshooter said:


> Nothing makes logical sense right now. I’ve talked to 4 guys at 3 different mill yards…. Logs stacked 50’ high and running 24-7. This is the price at my Lowes. Good thing I got a new table saw. 😡
> 
> View attachment 210145


While construction lumber is through the roof, I priced some 4/4 and 8/4 Cherry the other day and it wasn't too bad, I think around $3.63 a BF for 4/4 if I remember correctly, African Mahogany wasn't too bad either. Now walnut is another story.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Might be time to convert dollars to Euros with them being almost equal then cashing out when it bumps back up...


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

Sawyer Martin said:


> Re-read that. I believe he is saying that the MOTOR on the bay boats he is referring to costs $25 to $30k.


You right. This is what I get for microskiff'ing at work. Carry on


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So what is your solution? Boycott buying boats until they sell them at the price we want? I’m not being sarcastic for once, truly wondering what you are trying to accomplish by complaining about how much boats cost these days. To be fair I own a 2003 truck, 2000 hull and 2008 outboard for it all paid off so I’m not defending boat builders just trying to figure out what you are getting at. Captalism is real and so is inflation. The value of a dollar is constantly dropping, economics 101.


First of all I’m not complaining, just stating some facts, I don’t have the answers, I don’t think anyone is going to boycott buying boats but I’m just wondering why the cost of the skiff It’s just not relative to the size and for what you get? Maybe it is a situation where they sell less skiffs than bay boats, so if you want a skiff you are going to pay more than a bay boat , for the record I too have a 2004 truck, a 2005 boat, a 2008 hull and motor as well ,all paid off. I am fortunate to have a good paying job and can afford any skiff I want but choose not to , I’d rather give that extra money to my kids , I think a realistic price on a brand new high-tech skiff would be that 50 to 60 range not 100 K I think people are trying to make a homerun on everything they sell nowadays, i’m just not sure if it’s necessary or what we are doing to the economy for the younger generation coming up behind us. For the record, I like your sarcastic remarks on the comments it makes threads entertaining to read by the way and I appreciate you taking the time to comment.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

There are a lot of factors in the pricing. We saw these high dollar amounts way before the China flu. And I have been fortunate/unfortunate to work on just about every manufacturers skiffs out there in last few years. I can tell you the quality and attention to real details is not there. Don’t be fooled by the surface details. The real quality sometimes is hard to see. You have to really look and know what you are looking at. I could careless about the orientation of screw. I want it to be tight and stay that way. I can count on one hand the real quality built skiffs I would pay up for and have 3 fingers leftover. It’s not the most expensive, biggest, oldest, best marketing or the ones that sell the most. I am in disbelief at some of the BS I see from these builders on a regular basis.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> There are a lot of factors in the pricing. We saw these high dollar amounts way before the China flu. And I have been fortunate/unfortunate to work on just about every manufacturers skiffs out there in last few years. I can tell you the quality and attention to real details is not there. Don’t be fooled by the surface details. The real quality sometimes is hard to see. You have really look and know what you are looking at. I could careless about the orientation of screw. I want it to be tight and stay that way. I can count on one hand the real quality built skiffs I would pay up for and have 3 fingers leftover. It’s not the most expensive, biggest, oldest, best marketing or the ones that sell the most. I am in disbelief at some of the BS I see from these builders on a regular basis.


100% agree


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

SC on the FLY said:


> No… I drive an electric truck and grow and hunt my own food


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

This is all quite simple when rio introduced the first fly line over $100 and Loomis introduced the first $1000 fly rod it skewed the globes axis and we have never been able to recover.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

$1500 ++ Abels too...


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

SC on the FLY said:


> First of all I’m not complaining, just stating some facts, I don’t have the answers, I don’t think anyone is going to boycott buying boats but I’m just wondering why the cost of the skiff It’s just not relative to the size and for what you get? Maybe it is a situation where they sell less skiffs than bay boats, so if you want a skiff you are going to pay more than a bay boat , for the record I too have a 2004 truck, a 2005 boat, a 2008 hull and motor as well ,all paid off. I am fortunate to have a good paying job and can afford any skiff I want but choose not to , I’d rather give that extra money to my kids , I think a realistic price on a brand new high-tech skiff would be that 50 to 60 range not 100 K I think people are trying to make a homerun on everything they sell nowadays, i’m just not sure if it’s necessary or what we are doing to the economy for the younger generation coming up behind us. For the record, I like your sarcastic remarks on the comments it makes threads entertaining to read by the way and I appreciate you taking the time to comment.


Nothing out of wack here with pricing. Have you priced anything carbon fiber as the primary material?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

This past weekend I took a non-boating family out to the sandbar and of course the topic of boats and costs came up. I started with how much my 21' Egret cost. Then pointed to various boats like a 23' Robalo, a 27' Contender, a 39' Nortech, a 17' Maverick. 

The funny thing is when I told him my best guess on the Maverick was somewhere around $50K he looked at me like I had 3 heads. People see these little skiffs and just think it has to be cheap. He was expecting me to say something like $20K, max. 

After explaining things like resin, vacuum infusion, etc I told him it comes down to demand and not to think that the guy in the 17' skiff is in the skiff because that's all he can afford. He's in the skiff because everything else is too big to catch the fish he wants to catch.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

finbully said:


> View attachment 210172


----------



## mooker82 (Jun 25, 2015)

The labor building most boats is a younger man’s game. It’s physical work, sometimes in spaces that require you to be a contortionist, all the while working in a 95 degree warehouse. The guys that stay in the business move up and supervise or do quality control. It’s kind of like how you see the roofing crew leader in the truck while the young guys are on the roof.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Half Shell said:


> This past weekend I took a non-boating family out to the sandbar and of course the topic of boats and costs came up. I started with how much my 21' Egret cost. Then pointed to various boats like a 23' Robalo, a 27' Contender, a 39' Nortech, a 17' Maverick.
> 
> The funny thing is when I told him my best guess on the Maverick was somewhere around $50K he looked at me like I had 3 heads. People see these little skiffs and just think it has to be cheap. He was expecting me to say something like $20K, max.
> 
> After explaining things like resin, vacuum infusion, etc I told him it comes down to demand and not to think that the guy in the 17' skiff is in the skiff because that's all he can afford. He's in the skiff because everything else is too big to catch the fish he wants to catch.


He would have really lost it if you told those 17 Mavericks are busting $90k now. You must have meant fair market on one a few years old at $50k😂


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

redchaser said:


> While construction lumber is through the roof, I priced some 4/4 and 8/4 Cherry the other day and it wasn't too bad, I think around $3.63 a BF for 4/4 if I remember correctly, African Mahogany wasn't too bad either. Now walnut is another story.


Thankfully solid lumber has come down. Engineered lumber is still through the roof.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

( you are irrelevant)


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

finbully said:


> View attachment 210177
> 
> ( you are irrelevant)


Just responding to your very “relevant “ post about the coal!😂


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

jonny said:


> He would have really lost it if you told those 17 Mavericks are busting $90k now. You must have meant fair market on one a few years old at $50k😂


Actually, I had no idea a Maverick is $90K now. I priced a new one in TX in 2014 at $42K.

I know I've been preaching demand is what drives prices but OP has a point when a 17' Maverick costs more than a 21' Egret.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Half Shell said:


> The funny thing is when I told him my best guess on the Maverick was somewhere around $50K he looked at me like I had 3 heads. People see these little skiffs and just think it has to be cheap. He was expecting me to say something like $20K, max.


I think I've told this story here before....last July had our first Bonefish charter expedition out of the keys, first time ever on a legit poling skiff. It was a Hells Bay (can't remember which model). Had a great day, the guide was amazing, we caught 7 Bonefish and at the end of the day we were hanging out at the marina just talking for a bit and the skiff came up in conversation. I was curious, if he didn't mind, how much a skiff like that runs. When he said 80 thousand dollars I literally choked on the Mountain Dew I was drinking. So much for that I thought, lol.

I had no clue about the skiff market and learned pretty quickly I wouldn't be jumping into a HB anytime soon. But I do have a skiff now, it's not an HB but the fish don't care and neither does my son, it's been a great investment so far, worth every penny and then some.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

jonny said:


> The real quality sometimes is hard to see. You have to really look and know what you are looking at. I could careless about the orientation of screw. I want it to be tight and stay that way. I can count on one hand the real quality built skiffs I would pay up for and have 3 fingers leftover. It’s not the most expensive, biggest, oldest, best marketing or the ones that sell the most. I am in disbelief at some of the BS I see from these builders on a regular basis.


Care to mention those builders? Who would you say makes the best reasonably priced skiff these days?


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Maverick carbon editions are around 90K. Not the now base hull (carbon/kevlar) , but they will get into the 70's these days. My 2012 was in the low 40s, my 2020 was in the 60s (both carbon/kevlar).


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I love how the OP rags on 20-year-old "kids" with 5 years' experience building $90k boats.

Is anyone gonna break the news to him that the same age/experience group is what makes up the majority of our military too? Guys flying multi-million-dollar jets, shooting million-dollar missiles and doing take-offs and landings from billion-dollar ships are all 20 somethings with 5 years' experience.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I’ll have to admit it, skiff prices are completely unreasonable for the “price to product” ratio. There is no technology, craftsmanship, or marketing gimmicks that would convince me $80,000 is the price to pay if you wanna play. They’re $20-30k boats in my eyes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

KurtActual said:


> I love how the OP rags on 20-year-old "kids" with 5 years' experience building $90k boats.
> 
> Is anyone gonna break the news to him that the same age/experience group is what makes up the majority of our military too? Guys flying multi-million-dollar jets, shooting million-dollar missiles and doing take-offs and landings from billion-dollar ships are all 20 somethings with 5 years' experience.


Exactly. Not every 20 year old is still playing video games, slapping the salami and eating Ramen noodles all day. I know a lot of guys my age and much older that I wouldn’t trust to do simple tasks that I’ve taught my 7 year old to do.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

birdyshooter no one is forced to buy one


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> I’ll have to admit it, skiff prices are completely unreasonable for the “price to product” ratio. There is no technology, craftsmanship, or marketing gimmicks that would convince me $80,000 is the price to pay if you wanna play. They’re $20-30k boats in my eyes.


You can wish in one hand and shit in the other and see which one fills up faster.
I still don’t know what this thread’s point is.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can wish in one hand and shit in the other and see which one fills up faster.
> I still don’t know what this thread’s point is.


just another kind of cry baby troll thread...


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Kurt,

I was one of those 20-year olds turning wrench's on jets on the Nimitz and the later flying aircraft and shooting missiles in my mid-late 20's but I think you need to caveat the culture and leadership environment is completely different... and not just any 22 year old was chosen to fly $30 Million aircraft.

Age is not the factor.... maturity, pride, and solid leadership is.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can wish in one hand and shit in the other and see which one fills up faster.
> I still don’t know what this thread’s point is.


Yup. Just glad I got my Silver King for what I did. Might have to take her out this weekend for a lake trip. 😁


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Yup. Just glad I got my Silver King for what I did. Might have to take her out this weekend for a lake trip. 😁


Do it!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do it!


Played hell trying to get a lost title and tags for the trailer this morning. NC is a real shit show when it comes to this stuff. I have to get the trailer bonded, dmv to inspect it, and fill out butt loads of paper work. Ever living nightmare in this state. 😡


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

birdyshooter said:


> Played hell trying to get a lost title and tags for the trailer this morning. NC is a real shit show when it comes to this stuff. I have to get the trailer bonded, dmv to inspect it, and fill out butt loads of paper work. Ever living nightmare in this state. 😡


NC DMV is the worst of any State I ever lived in.

My family was a victim of the NC DoT's Map Act of the 1980's which condemned our land thru eminent domain for 35 years saying we could not sell it, rezone it, build on it, nor could we improve it in any way. All we could do is pay taxes on it until the day comes the State wants to put a highway there. It was an effort to devalue the land over the decades so they could purchase the land with cheaper future dollars immediately before needing it. They told the people of NC it was going to save taxpayers a lot of money.. yea, at the expense of the people who own it and pay the property taxes on it!

After the DoT lost every court battle including the NC Supreme Court and Court of appeals, they finnally started paying land owners for their land. The lawyers got 20%.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

The only price that counts... is what someone is willing to pay.

BUT, as W.C. Fields used to say, "there's one born every day".


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonny said:


> There are a lot of factors in the pricing. We saw these high dollar amounts way before the China flu. And I have been fortunate/unfortunate to work on just about every manufacturers skiffs out there in last few years. I can tell you the quality and attention to real details is not there. Don’t be fooled by the surface details. The real quality sometimes is hard to see. You have to really look and know what you are looking at. I could careless about the orientation of screw. I want it to be tight and stay that way. I can count on one hand the real quality built skiffs I would pay up for and have 3 fingers leftover. It’s not the most expensive, biggest, oldest, best marketing or the ones that sell the most. I am in disbelief at some of the BS I see from these builders on a regular basis.


What is on your top 3 list?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Exactly. Not every 20 year old is still playing video games, slapping the salami and eating Ramen noodles all day. I know a lot of guys my age and much older that I wouldn’t trust to do simple tasks that I’ve taught my 7 year old to do.
> [/QUOTE
> That's my 7 year old daughter and I'm 35 feet in air, taught her boom in, boom out, boom up, boom down and finished up the siding on our house.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

SC on the FLY said:


> I’ve seen A rise in Skiff pricing dramatically over the last few years, what is justifying an 18 foot skiff with the 60 or 70 hp Costing 75- $100,000? The reason I ask is looking at the Instagram pages on a lot of the skiff Builders there’s a bunch of kids putting these things together ? When I mean kids I’m saying early to mid-20 somethings so how much experience can these guys or gals actually have in the boat building industry, 5 years maybe? I might be missing something here too, thus the thread. So where would the price be coming from ,it certainly is not the labor cost I wouldn’t think or is it us as consumers driving the prices up?


I decided to revisit this post. The 20 something’s and their experience or lack of has little to do with the cost. Manufacturers don’t raise the price because the staff might average 38 years of age vs 25 years of age. Labor is labor and a particular builders process gets learned pretty quickly by that staff. 
What might effect price is like others have mentioned. Materials and process make a huge difference. My little old B2 started life being built by hand in a plastic bag. Not a chopper gun production line. And people want more BS attached to these skiffs now too. Then there is the possibility with cost having gone up, price goes up. Maybe causing a 20% drop in orders. Can all builders continue with 20% drop in sales or must they raise prices more in an attempt to stay in business.
Last is greed. Prices go up because the other guys price went up and it just becomes an industry wide price hike.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

jonterr said:


> What is on your top 3 list?


Average hand has 5 fingers and I’m including the thumb as a finger. If he held up his hand and had 3 fingers left over he means only 2 skiffs that he would pony up the money. However, we also have to consider that @jonny might be polydactyl even though very rare.

But I too would be interested in hearing the top 2. Lol.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

it is simply a case of monetary irresponsibility by most countries. look at SriLanka. their money isn't worth the paper it's printed on because their government borrowed too much money and they just kept printing money to pay for things. the jig is up there. we are close too and both parties are guilty. one, way more than the other, but both guilty. this is the tip of the iceberg. just wait, it will get much worse. printing and pissing away dollars makes dollars worth dimes. soon pennies.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

jonny said:


> There are a lot of factors in the pricing. We saw these high dollar amounts way before the China flu. And I have been fortunate/unfortunate to work on just about every manufacturers skiffs out there in last few years. I can tell you the quality and attention to real details is not there. Don’t be fooled by the surface details. The real quality sometimes is hard to see. You have to really look and know what you are looking at. I could careless about the orientation of screw. I want it to be tight and stay that way. I can count on one hand the real quality built skiffs I would pay up for and have 3 fingers leftover. It’s not the most expensive, biggest, oldest, best marketing or the ones that sell the most. I am in disbelief at some of the BS I see from these builders on a regular basis.


That comes from the experience and the craftsmanship from the guys putting their hands on the boat


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Average hand has 5 fingers and I’m including the thumb as a finger. If he held up his hand and had 3 fingers left over he means only 2 skiffs that he would pony up the money. However, we also have to consider that @jonny might be polydactyl even though very rare.
> 
> But I too would be interested in hearing the top 2. Lol.


I would be too


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

finbully said:


> View attachment 210172





jonny said:


> He would have really lost it if you told those 17 Mavericks are busting $90k now. You must have meant fair market on one a few years old at $50k😂


that’s what I was thinking


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

KurtActual said:


> I love how the OP rags on 20-year-old "kids" with 5 years' experience building $90k boats.
> 
> Is anyone gonna break the news to him that the same age/experience group is what makes up the majority of our military too? Guys flying multi-million-dollar jets, shooting million-dollar missiles and doing take-offs and landings from billion-dollar ships are all 20 somethings with 5 years' experience.


That’s why skiff prices are too low , skiff manufacturers need to charge like the military, no one is raging as you say on the kids learning how to do the work , simply stating that there is a substantial rise in the price, and no one’s getting extra quality , just for conversation ,what skiff do you own ?


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

mro said:


> The only price that counts... is what someone is willing to pay.
> 
> BUT, as W.C. Fields used to say, "there's one born every day".


Agreed, but a lot of guys commenting are ok with the 90K skiff


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> I decided to revisit this post. The 20 something’s and their experience or lack of has little to do with the cost. Manufacturers don’t raise the price because the staff might average 38 years of age vs 25 years of age. Labor is labor and a particular builders process gets learned pretty quickly by that staff.
> What might effect price is like others have mentioned. Materials and process make a huge difference. My little old B2 started life being built by hand in a plastic bag. Not a chopper gun production line. And people want more BS attached to these skiffs now too. Then there is the possibility with cost having gone up, price goes up. Maybe causing a 20% drop in orders. Can all builders continue with 20% drop in sales or must they raise prices more in an attempt to stay in business.
> Last is greed. Prices go up because the other guys price went up and it just becomes an industry wide price hike.


Finally someone gets it, I had to start the thread by fishing….. I wouldn’t have gotten many responses if I didn’t


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

finbully said:


> this is great
> View attachment 210177
> 
> ( you are irrelevant)


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can wish in one hand and shit in the other and see which one fills up faster.
> I still don’t know what this thread’s point is.


You’re still hanging in there


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

SC on the FLY said:


> That’s why skiff prices are too low , skiff manufacturers need to charge like the military, no one is raging as you say on the kids learning how to do the work , simply stating that there is a substantial rise in the price, and no one’s getting extra quality , just for conversation ,what skiff do you own ?


I sold my HB and built my own. But I have had several other top name skiffs as well over the decades.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Megalops said:


> Average hand has 5 fingers and I’m including the thumb as a finger. If he held up his hand and had 3 fingers left over he means only 2 skiffs that he would pony up the money. However, we also have to consider that @jonny might be polydactyl even though very rare.
> 
> But I too would be interested in hearing the top 2. Lol.


I ain’t even going there. Too many people will get butt hurt😂


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Pretty sure most of us could sell our skiffs for more than we paid for them. But it is same as real estate, sure have tons of equity in house, but where ya gonna move?? What skiff ya gonna buy. Classic catch 22


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

jonny said:


> I ain’t even going there. Too many people will get butt hurt😂


Almost like your talking about their wives or girlfriends


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Fishshoot said:


> Pretty sure most of us could sell our skiffs for more than we paid for them. But it is same as real estate, sure have tons of equity in house, but where ya gonna move?? What skiff ya gonna buy. Classic catch 22


Agree


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

KurtActual said:


> I love how the OP rags on 20-year-old "kids" with 5 years' experience building $90k boats.
> 
> Is anyone gonna break the news to him that the same age/experience group is what makes up the majority of our military too? Guys flying multi-million-dollar jets, shooting million-dollar missiles and doing take-offs and landings from billion-dollar ships are all 20 somethings with 5 years' experience.


I mean 12 year old kids are making iPhones and Simrads , so they are late to the party…. Lazy Americans


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Fishshoot said:


> Pretty sure most of us could sell our skiffs for more than we paid for them. But it is same as real estate, sure have tons of equity in house, but where ya gonna move?? What skiff ya gonna buy. Classic catch 22


Very true. Just sold mine and I miss it like crazy. My original reason for selling was to get a bay boat but now I’m just going to add it to the house fund when/if prices ever come down. In the interim I’ve gone back to kayak fishing and I admit it’s enjoyable but just not the same - kinda like switching back to a jimmy hat. That being said I don’t regret my decision because a house is more important to me than a boat. Will prices come down? Probably, but who TF knows what’s going to happen next week in this world. Maybe monkey pox morphs with Covid to create Covid pox. 

If you enjoy your skiff, keep it. If you want a new one and can afford it, buy it. Live your life, because you never know when your number will be called.


----------



## bitesize (Sep 22, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> If you enjoy your skiff, keep it. If you want a new one and can afford it, buy it. Live your life, because you never know when your number will be called.


This man gets it!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

You know why nobody sells 20$ Scotch? 

Because nobody buys 20$ Scotch.


Meditate on it.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Half Shell said:


> Kurt,
> 
> I was one of those 20-year olds turning wrench's on jets on the Nimitz and the later flying aircraft and shooting missiles in my mid-late 20's but I think you need to caveat the culture and leadership environment is completely different... and not just any 22 year old was chosen to fly $30 Million aircraft.
> 
> Age is not the factor.... maturity, pride, and solid leadership is.


 yep, I agree. Million miles apart, a fighter pilot and a fellow rolling glass or mixing putty for 18 hr.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

$50k for the skiff, and another 50 for the hype.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Here we go, a $90k skiff built on an assembly line , sitting behind a Cobia, owned by a company that specializes in ski boats.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

You’re not only buying a skiff , but you’re also buying a lifestyle…..$70k


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Then there’s “ hey did you remember to suck the water out of the mold “ for $50k


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Your not only buying a skiff’ check out my new selfie, you’re part of a gang now, you can even get a matching truck….$60k


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> You know why nobody sells 20$ Scotch?
> 
> Because nobody buys 20$ Scotch.
> 
> ...





Capt.Ron said:


> You’re not only buying a skiff , but you’re also buying a lifestyle…..$70k


In that case where do I sign


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Countdown to Hell’s Bay edition F150


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Fishshoot said:


> Pretty sure most of us could sell our skiffs for more than we paid for them. But it is same as real estate, sure have tons of equity in house, but where ya gonna move?? What skiff ya gonna buy. Classic catch 22


Yup. Only good if you’re getting out or kicking the bucket and passing it on. Or if you bought during the low, you can sell and move sideways without a hit.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jonny said:


> He would have really lost it if you told those 17 Mavericks are busting $90k now. You must have meant fair market on one a few years old at $50k😂


Why anyone would spend that kind of money on a production boat is beyond me when you can custom build a better boat Mavericks suck.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

SC on the FLY said:


> Almost like your talking about their wives or girlfriends


The threads wouldn’t be near as long if that was the case. Most of these guys buy skiffs to get away from the spouses 😂


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

jonny said:


> The threads wouldn’t be near as long if that was the case. Most of these guys buy skiffs to get away from the spouses 😂


That’s hilarious


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Why anyone would spend that kind of money on a production boat is beyond me when you can custom build a better boat Mavericks suck.


So this is interesting, my opinion on these is the boat has a solid feeling when riding, but wiring is average at best and I’m not a fan of the bow steer, fit and finish is above average , care to share your opinion and possibly your favorite boats? And it doesn’t matter if someone can “afford” a particular skiff or not , that is irrelevant in this thread


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Yup. Only good if you’re getting out or kicking the bucket and passing it on. Or if you bought during the low, you can sell and move sideways without a hit.


I’m in the housing industry as a career and skiffs as an addiction, you are exactly right here, it’s a lateral move at best, erring on the side of reaching in your pocket on either move


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Time to go fishing


----------



## Seaturkey (10 mo ago)

ElLobo said:


> Supply and demand, rising material/overhead costs, motor availability issues, competitive wages to retain employees as inflation and cost of living increases, not to mention gas is what dictates the price of most everything as transportation costs increase.


All of these. Crazy demand for these boats which just means the builders can charge more.
Agree though, seeing used 18ft skiffs for $80k is wild!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Time to go fishing


Leaving now


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

ElLobo said:


> Supply and demand, rising material/overhead costs, motor availability issues, competitive wages to retain employees as inflation and cost of living increases, not to mention gas is what dictates the price of most everything as transportation costs increase.


So let me try to understand this… How many moving parts are there on a skiff? How much do those parts cost? Now compare a 75-100k auto and all the moving parts and high tech conveniences to the same standard for moving parts on a skiff. The prices simply are NOT justified. 😳😬🤪😡


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh boy...


Cmon Smack. You know you love these and the XXX vs YYY brand threads!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

A Power Pole Charge was 1300. It's now 2000. Multiply that by the thousands of parts that are in a boat. Also, lots of skiffs are custom, not put together on an assembly line. I haven't talked to a fabricator or fiberglass shop that isn't short handed and/or training greenhorns. It all starts with the current administration's irresponsible financial policy.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Why anyone would spend that kind of money on a production boat is beyond me when you can custom build a better boat Mavericks suck.


I had a MA many moons ago that I thought was a decent boat. Maybe 2004 and it was one third the price of today. I kind of think that maybe the production has changed because they had pics on another forum of setting the stringers and I would never pay for work like that. Also I believe the warranty is five years which is low tier to me.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Dave Neal said:


> So let me try to understand this… How many moving parts are there on a skiff? How much do those parts cost? Now compare a 75-100k auto and all the moving parts and high tech conveniences to the same standard for moving parts on a skiff. The prices simply are NOT justified. 😳😬🤪😡


My thoughts exactly Dave


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

GitFishin said:


> Cmon Smack. You know you love these and the XXX vs YYY brand threads!


It’s not about that, it’s about the sum of the parts/labor it doesn’t add up


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

GitFishin said:


> A Power Pole Charge was 1300. It's now 2000. Multiply that by the thousands of parts that are in a boat. Also, lots of skiffs are custom, not put together on an assembly line. I haven't talked to a fabricator or fiberglass shop that isn't short handed and/or training greenhorns. It all starts with the current administration's irresponsible financial policy.


I don’t think there are thousands of parts on a skiff, and labor is low when you are training greenhorns , but the skiffs cost more than a new truck built by multimillion dollar automated machines? It doesn’t add up ,successful businesses can run at around 20-30 % that’s probably erring on the high side , that’s not the case in the skiff world, probably pushing 100% in some cases


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SC on the FLY said:


> I don’t think there are thousands of parts on a skiff, and labor is low when you are training greenhorns , but the skiffs cost more than a new truck built by multimillion dollar automated machines? It doesn’t add up ,successful businesses can run at around 20-30 % that’s probably erring on the high side , that’s not the case in the skiff world, probably pushing 100% in some cases


You guys have beat this dead horse to death already and you don’t have a solution so I’ll make you and everyone else that is bitching about skiff prices a proposition. Start a skiff business and sell us skiffs at the prices you are expecting these other companies to sell theirs for. I’m serious, do it and you better sell us skiffs for what we think we should pay you for your product no matter what your price is. Is that fair?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

GitFishin said:


> It all starts with the current administration's irresponsible financial policy.


We made it 143 posts before the thread turns political. That might be a record.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

birdyshooter said:


> Back in 2008 I got a 2 year old Land Rover Discovery for $18k with less than 30’000 on it because of fuel prices. Every V8 on the market is going for $60-80 grand right now. Bottom line…. We’re getting hosed!!


Yeah, but that 2006 Land Rover probably cost you $18k in maintenance to keep running! Worst vehicle I've ever owned. It looked cool though, but they were known for producing some lemons.

8 pages... wow.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

coconutgroves said:


> Yeah, but that 2006 Land Rover probably cost you $18k in maintenance to keep running! Worst vehicle I've ever owned. It looked cool though, but they were known for producing some lemons.
> 
> 8 pages... wow.


She wasn’t all that bad. Two coil packs, a crank position sensor, and a fuel pump is all I really had to replace. Developed the “tick” around 70,000. Made it to 140,000 before it 💩 the bed. Took the heads off and sure enough… slipped sleeve.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Half Shell said:


> We made it 143 posts before the thread turns political. That might be a record.


You quoting it just perpetuates it. If you wouldn’t have added to it I bet we would have glossed over it but since you insist...what’s going on politically absolutely has a direct bearing on what this thread is generally referring to and if you think it doesn’t you are either blind or complicit.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You guys have beat this dead horse to death already and you don’t have a solution so I’ll make you and everyone else that is bitching about skiff prices a proposition. Start a skiff business and sell us skiffs at the prices you are expecting these other companies to sell theirs for. I’m serious, do it and you better sell us skiffs for what we think we should pay you for your product no matter what your price is. Is that fair?


🤔 
You got me thinking Smack I might could do that😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> 🤔
> You got me thinking Smack I might could do that😂
> View attachment 210285


I’ll give you $12k...see you soon!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

SC on the FLY said:


> You’re still hanging in there





birdyshooter said:


> She wasn’t all that bad. Two coil packs, a crank position sensor, and a fuel pump is all I really had to replace. Developed the “tick” around 70,000. Made it to 140,000 before it 💩 the bed. Took the heads off and sure enough… slipped sleeve.


Try owning a 65 109” 2A Doormobile conversion!


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You quoting it just perpetuates it. If you wouldn’t have added to it I bet we would have glossed over it but since you insist...what’s going on politically absolutely has a direct bearing on what this thread is generally referring to and if you think it doesn’t you are either blind or complicit.


I hear you but for the sake of arguing... I need to point out that Malibu, yes the company that now builds $90K Mavericks, I bought thier top-of-line wakeboat for $50K out the door with trailer in 2005. In 2020 it was over $150K.

This period covers a Republican admn, followed by a democrat admin which included the big recession, then the Trump admin.

Point being is not all the price increases is due to inflation and material costs.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

One of my customers at work is a major retail boat dealer network. They said 2020 and 2021 were their best years EVER! Discounts are out the window.

Every boat sector is going crazy driving demand up across the board. Labors going up and if you could build a skiff for $20/hr or Bay boat for $30 your going to build a Bay boat, same for a pontoon or jet ski.

Second I'm buying my free time back. I'd love to build a beryllium or conchfish but dedicated free time for building a skiff goes to kids sporting events and actually going fishing if there's anything left.

Finally there's Simple Skiff, Spear, etc that are building a minimalist skiff at a lower price. The options drive the price up.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't know why I commented, I'm out of my element, I still fish in jeans.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

LowHydrogen said:


> I don't know why I commented, I'm out of my element, I still fish in jeans.


Gucci? ( I just looked up Gucci to check the spelling. I found men’s jeans for $1400!!!!!) WTF?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

ok I’m back ….. what did I miss?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Capt.Ron said:


> View attachment 210300
> 
> ok I’m back ….. what did I miss?


Question is, what did we miss?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

The Fin said:


> Question is, what did we miss?


A lot of a lot , missed a tripletail, hooked 8 reds , 4 blacks, 2 sheephead, 20 specks, and a tailing hardhead.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> A lot of a lot , missed a tripletail, hooked 8 reds , 4 blacks, 2 sheephead, 20 specks, and a tailing hardhead.


Finnegan probably caught two king salmon, a muskie, two walleye and ten yellow perch after his BLM rally.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Finnegan probably caught two king salmon, a muskie, two walleye and ten yellow perch after his BLM rally.


And smack caught *___* after his Qanon rally!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

SC on the FLY said:


> I don’t think there are thousands of parts on a skiff, and labor is low when you are training greenhorns , but the skiffs cost more than a new truck built by multimillion dollar automated machines? It doesn’t add up ,successful businesses can run at around 20-30 % that’s probably erring on the high side , that’s not the case in the skiff world, probably pushing 100% in some cases


Do you know what carbon costs now versus two years ago? What about gelcoat? You imply the higher prices are due to markup/profit. Don't you think if that was truly the case that everybody and their brother would be building skiffs?


----------



## drsea (Mar 26, 2017)

MRichardson said:


> Those minks bite.


Don't use a live one...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GitFishin said:


> Do you know what carbon costs now versus two years ago? What about gelcoat? You imply the higher prices are due to markup/profit. Don't you think if that was truly the case that everybody and their brother would be building skiffs?


Agree I'm an ac guy 3 years ago a jug of 410 A refrigerant was 150 bucks right now over 500 so when I come to your house you pay more for freon because I pay more basic math.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Can’t miss a hook up if you’re rained out!! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> I don't know why I commented, I'm out of my element, I still fish in jeans.


Shit man those are hot to fish in even in Alaska


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

It was free money for too long folks. Now it’s time to pay the piper. Oh hell I see what I just did -


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

GitFishin said:


> Do you know what carbon costs now versus two years ago? What about gelcoat? You imply the higher prices are due to markup/profit. Don't you think if that was truly the case that everybody and their brother would be building skiffs?


A few have said that, I’m a skiff consumer , I don’t want to build them , no I don’t know what carbon costs . It probably costs a lot just like everything else that wasn’t being produced for two or three years during Covid


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

finbully said:


> It was free money for too long folks. Now it’s time to pay the piper. Oh hell I see what I just did -


The piper is getting the pipe


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonny said:


> I sold my HB and built my own. But I have had several other top name skiffs as well over the decades.


So
I conclude , and I value your input, HB is not as well made as they think, since you sold yours and made a good 1😜


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SC on the FLY said:


> So this is interesting, my opinion on these is the boat has a solid feeling when riding, but wiring is average at best and I’m not a fan of the bow steer, fit and finish is above average , care to share your opinion and possibly your favorite boats? And it doesn’t matter if someone can “afford” a particular skiff or not , that is irrelevant in this thread


I have issues with the 2005 Maverick boat company with a hewes skiffI had and I hold a grudge I'm a nice guy just don't cross me my point being a Maverick is a production line boat not built to specs for a customer like Hells Bay, Chittum, East Cape, Floyd. If money was no issue I would take my little 25 2 stroke Mercury and put it on Chittums newest skiff but I would like to retire eventually. There's a reason a skeeter bay boat is 60k and an East Cape is 100k.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can wish in one hand and shit in the other and see which one fills up faster.


Grandad's favorite saying....


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

fatman said:


> Grandad's favorite saying....


Here’s mine. Boat prices are high as giraffe twat!!!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Bigger question is how many of these boats/trucks are going to be repossessed here in the near future I heard the average car payment is 700.00 dollars that's just insane to me.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Shit's expensive but wages stay the same. Yet all these inflated skiffs/cars/houses are flying off the shelves.

We were just in downtown St.Pete looking at all the new high rise luxury condos with even more being built.

Who the hell is gonna fill up all these new condos at 1+ million a piece with a 3 grand a month maintenance fee lol I don't get it


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

My buddy is selling/financing rv’s and campers right now and making over $200k a year. His Camping World is the #1 seller in the nation. Making a f’n killing!! I don’t get it one bit. Buy an $80,000 truck to pull a $80,000 camper. Maybe I should have got on the crypto bandwagon?? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

skinny_fishing said:


> Shit's expensive but wages stay the same. Yet all these inflated skiffs/cars/houses are flying off the shelves.
> 
> We were just in downtown St.Pete looking at all the new high rise luxury condos with even more being built.
> 
> Who the hell is gonna fill up all these new condos at 1+ million a piece with a 3 grand a month maintenance fee lol I don't get it


I always wonder the same. I spend stupid money on fishing but I don't go into debt to do it. I don't see how there are enough people making the money to buy all the million dollar homes


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> My buddy is selling/financing rv’s and campers right now and making over $200k a year. His Camping World is the #1 seller in the nation. Making a f’n killing!! I don’t get it one bit. Buy an $80,000 truck to pull a $80,000 camper. Maybe I should have got on the crypto bandwagon?? 🤷‍♂️


Lol I'm trying to find a skiff light enough so I don't have to buy another damn vehicle to tow it.

I imagine for those people it's like "Oops the camper/boat I bought is too heavy, I guess I'll have to buy a new truck now too!"

One time I bought a camper thinking my vehicle could handle it well enough. It couldn't. So I sold the damn camper lol.



GitFishin said:


> I always wonder the same. I spend stupid money on fishing but I don't go into debt to do it. I don't see how there are enough people making the money to buy all the million dollar homes


Must be all the Skiff builders


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Skiff porn... by birdy shooter


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

*







*
A guy offered me $30k for my $14k skiff ……. I told him that he was retarded, and it wasn’t for sale. “Currently building a new trailer”


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Man this thread is near history making 10 pages and people are still not naming all the different boats they have seen issues with how boring.

Since we dogged on mavericks some I will give you my experience. They produce a boat somewhere between ankona and east cape/beavertail from a fit and finish standpoint and charge hellsbay prices. The hulls perform well and my real only gripe is they are wet in the slop but so a lot of skiffs. I get it though cause lots of people don't have the time or foresight to wait 1-2 years on a list to get a boat built, they want it now and they want to finance it so the maverick dealer model works for that.

On the surface they look really fine. Things I have issue with, they claim Kevlar/carbon on just about every boat from the 90's through current. The sketchy part just like their new Carbon Models is how much of this magic carbon is actually in the boat(on those i think its only the deck and bulkheads so at 10% weight savings your prolly looking at 10-20lbs), on the standard boat they only put a fiberglass/kevlar/carbon in areas they think someone will see. Its a tiny carbon fiber strip in the weave so likely near no weight savings or strength benefit. Hatch lids/and inside the center console are the main areas where there is any carbon so when people open it up they see it. The hull itself is just fiberglass/kevlar hybrid. I know this because I recently had another boat crash into me at night totaling my skiff. The giant hole in the side of it and liner showed no carbon.

At least on the 2006ish-2012 skiffs cant seem to figure out how to attach a console. Everyone I know that runs the skiffs as designed has had to fix this issue, I hear the console is glassed in now but I'm still skeptical. i know 4-5 people who have had water intrusion issues into the fuel tank, mine included. Bad vent plumbing was the problem. Fuel tanks mounts failing left and right some without a good way to fix. A repair guy I know that does service work for them says they say to just use expanding foam and support the tank that way. Their is a reason their sponsored "pros" get a new boat every year or two. I don't see to many other skiff companies doing that.

Lastly their customer service is all but worthless. If you call to ask about a replacement part like a cushion or a hatch latch or something they will tell you they don't know where to send you and you would be better off finding it on your own, or take it their dealer. The issues is there dealers really only seem to support boats that are 2-3 years old. While the hull performed good for what I needed I will never own a maverick again due to the small issues and lack of service. If you have an east cape or hellsbay you can call up and talk to a real person that wants to help and will give you some suggestions and solutions. End rant


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Man this thread is near history making 10 pages and people are still not naming all the different boats they have seen issues with how boring.
> 
> Since we dogged on mavericks some I will give you my experience. They produce a boat somewhere between ankona and east cape/beavertail from a fit and finish standpoint and charge hellsbay prices. The hulls perform well and my real only gripe is they are wet in the slop but so a lot of skiffs. I get it though cause lots of people don't have the time or foresight to wait 1-2 years on a list to get a boat built, they want it now and they want to finance it so the maverick dealer model works for that.
> 
> ...


Finally, thank you, I don’t think those warrant the 80k plus price tag either


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 210360


That stick isn’t doing much, you gotta kick it


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

texasag07 said:


> Man this thread is near history making 10 pages and people are still not naming all the different boats they have seen issues with how boring.
> 
> Since we dogged on mavericks some I will give you my experience. They produce a boat somewhere between ankona and east cape/beavertail from a fit and finish standpoint and charge hellsbay prices. The hulls perform well and my real only gripe is they are wet in the slop but so a lot of skiffs. I get it though cause lots of people don't have the time or foresight to wait 1-2 years on a list to get a boat built, they want it now and they want to finance it so the maverick dealer model works for that.
> 
> ...


I thought I covered most of them.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Bigger question is how many of these boats/trucks are going to be repossessed here in the near future I heard the average car payment is 700.00 dollars that's just insane to me.


The "average" payment is skewed beyond belief. It means next to nothing. That number gets published to scare people. The "median" payment is the number you'd want to look at to get an idea of the current finance landscape in the automotive sector.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Entertaining thread. As someone about to take possession of their first skiff I definitely wish I would have pulled the trigger 10 years ago. I’m 44, work my ass off no car payments but mortgage and 2 young kids suck my dry. Thankfully I have always had access to my dad’s boat as if it was mine so never stopped fishing but I’m still a little surprised at how much I’m plunking down for a pretty loaded Evo. Not complaining, it’s been great working with Kevin and EC, I’m happy to give them my business as I feel they have earned it through reputation and personalized service they’ve given me. 
My brother in law which is 8 years younger get than me just purchased his first home and he paid $100k more than we did years ago, and we bought super high before the market crashed in ‘08! And, it’s a lot smaller than ours!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

rovster said:


> Entertaining thread. As someone about to take possession of their first skiff I definitely wish I would have pulled the trigger 10 years ago. I’m 44, work my ass off no car payments but mortgage and 2 young kids suck my dry. Thankfully I have always had access to my dad’s boat as if it was mine so never stopped fishing but I’m still a little surprised at how much I’m plunking down for a pretty loaded Evo. Not complaining, it’s been great working with Kevin and EC, I’m happy to give them my business as I feel they have earned it through reputation and personalized service they’ve given me.
> My brother in law which is 8 years younger get than me just purchased his first home and he paid $100k more than we did years ago, and we bought super high before the market crashed in ‘08! And, it’s a lot smaller than ours!


Kevin makes a great boat , fit and finish can compete with the best of them, I’m guessing your Evo wasn’t 80K - 100k ?


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

SC on the FLY said:


> Kevin makes a great boat , fit and finish can compete with the best of them, I’m guessing your Evo wasn’t 80K - 100k, or was it ?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Pretty sure my next skiff is gonna be a Hog Island. $8k for the hull and I know exactly what I’m getting, all the hulls come consistently out of the same roto molded machine. I don’t have to worry about my skiff being built by a noob that doesn’t care cuz it’s a Friday so he half asses the wiring or some shit.

One of the reasons I got off the list for a certain skiff company was they kept rising prices and I was seeing YouTube videos about shoddy work. Also didn’t feel like waiting forever so I just got a used skiff. I would be pissed as hell if I waited a year and got a skiff that was half assed just to get it out the door.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Half Shell said:


> I hear you but for the sake of arguing... I need to point out that Malibu, yes the company that now builds $90K Mavericks, I bought thier top-of-line wakeboat for $50K out the door with trailer in 2005. In 2020 it was over $150K.
> 
> This period covers a Republican admn, followed by a democrat admin which included the big recession, then the Trump admin.
> 
> Point being is not all the price increases is due to inflation and material costs.


*Inflation is not price increases.* Inflation is radical increase in the money supply (rabid federal reserve money printing) which destroys the purchasing capability [value] of a currency unit. Price increases across the board (everything) are a direct result of ever increasing money supply. So currency debasement causes higher prices on everything. Including skiffs LOL.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm about to start a build with probably the smallest custom builder and these prices for both production and well-established custom builders are starting to make me feel better about what I'm paying for (what I think will be) a truly custom crafted hand-built skiff.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

oceanrace said:


> Inflation is not price increases. Inflation is radical increase in the money supply (rabid federal reserve money printing) which destroys the purchasing capability [value] of a currency unit. Price increases across the board (everything) are a direct result of ever increasing money supply.


Well no shit... that's called the quanity therory in economics. I was replying to someone else's statement about inflation during the current administration's watch being repsonsible for skiff prices.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

mro said:


> View attachment 210343
> 
> 
> Skiff porn... by birdy shooter


She’s a vintage 1994 Silver King I picked up earlier this year. I haven’t been able to trace all of her history, but two owners ago she was a guide boat with tons of use. Fit and finish are absolutely amazing for this era, and has held up surprisingly well throughout the years. Design was way ahead of it’s time and even contends with any modern boat built today. I’m lucky to have found her and even more proud to own her!!!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

checking in, went fishing again


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> checking in, went fishing again
> View attachment 210438


Same


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Same.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Same


Looks weird with out the platform on it, been to lazy to put it back on


----------



## 75397 (7 mo ago)

I’ll add my two cents for the heck of it. Call it whatever you want. At the end of the day we the people have the control. If people are going to buy then they Will sell. You stop buying as a whole and the price comes down. It’s so funny to me that we as consumers control everything and let it get to the point it is. You have so many people moving to fl every single day. Big money! And they all want boats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jsmith3030 said:


> I’ll add my two cents for the heck of it. Call it whatever you want. At the end of the day we the people have the control. If people are going to buy then they Will sell. You stop buying as a whole and the price comes down. It’s so funny to me that we as consumers control everything and let it get to the point it is. You have so many people moving to fl every single day. Big money! And they all want boats.


Are you starting a petition to get we the people to boycott buying skiffs until the prices come down?


----------



## 75397 (7 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you starting a petition to get we the people to boycott buying skiffs until the prices come down?


Absolutely not I have one on order but I guess we could lol.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jsmith3030 said:


> Absolutely not I have one on order but I guess we could lol.


See you are a hypocrite too! Bwahaha


----------



## 75397 (7 mo ago)

Whoever said you got pay to play I guess wins best comment!


----------



## 75397 (7 mo ago)

skinny_fishing said:


> Shit's expensive but wages stay the same. Yet all these inflated skiffs/cars/houses are flying off the shelves.
> 
> We were just in downtown St.Pete looking at all the new high rise luxury condos with even more being built.
> 
> Who the hell is gonna fill up all these new condos at 1+ million a piece with a 3 grand a month maintenance fee lol I don't get it


The entire population of New York!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Jsmith3030 said:


> The entire population of New York!


Don’t worry, New Yorkers are great people!😁


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

The Fin said:


> Don’t worry, New Yorkers are great people!😁


New Yorkers are inconsiderate, pompous, ass holes. We call them “yankee white trash” around here. They retire up north, sell a $1,000,000 house and buy the exact same house down here(NC) for $500,000 and think they’re hot shit. We’re infested with them here in Pinehurst. They’re rude, don’t tip worth a shit, and think they own the place. Hell with ‘em!!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

@The Fin, dude you’re in Massachusett. What the Sam hell are you doing on a southern forum??


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

NY city area people yeah they suck. Don't lump in the whole state tho, western NY people are good people Go Bills!

I live ten minutes from Tropicana Field and go to lots of Rays games. I refuse to go to any Yankees games their fans are the worst of them all.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

skinny_fishing said:


> NY city area people yeah they suck. Don't lump in the whole state tho, western NY people are good people Go Bills!
> 
> I live ten minutes from Tropicana Field and go to lots of Rays games. I refuse to go to any Yankees games their fans are the worst of them all.


There are good people from all around, for sure. Us southerners typically hold true to the Mason Dixon line though.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

My life long best friend is from upstate NY. And he’s a bigger redn**** than my Southern ass. And I consider North Carolinians and West Virginians as yankees. Not all New Yorkers are bad just 99.95%. Y’all need to be more open minded😂


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

birdyshooter said:


> It’s definitely not a “supply and demand issue” for most of anything. I work for the government(sadly). In 2008ish we were ordered a “shotgun” rule where we had to carpool if we were going in the same towards. Haven’t seen shit this go around. I honestly think it’s a case of, if I can get that for it… I’ll take it.


Lmao. All the crap you talk and you work for the goverment. Perfect.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

trekker said:


> Lmao. All the crap you talk and you work for the goverment. Perfect.


Yup. In 4 years I can retire with full benefits at the ripe old age of 45. 😁


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> @The Fin, dude you’re in Massachusett. What the Sam hell are you doing on a southern forum??


Looks like I’m slumming?😁 I spend a lot of time south of the Mason Dixon line!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> New Yorkers are inconsiderate, pompous, ass holes. We call them “yankee white trash” around here. They retire up north, sell a $1,000,000 house and buy the exact same house down here(NC) for $500,000 and think they’re hot shit. We’re infested with them here in Pinehurst. They’re rude, don’t tip worth a shit, and think they own the place. Hell with ‘em!!


$1mil? Try $5mil


----------



## WallyB (Jul 5, 2017)

Prices on skiffs have been crazy way before the current economic situation. I could understand if there was some crazy new modern technology advancement you are paying for, but basically the same skiff I bought in 1990. Granted motor is better. Ok carbon fiber, but it's a steering wheel, hull, and motor. Think about all the tech in your car vs a boat. My wife's Mercedes has collision affordance technology and a ton of other tech for less than $50K! It's been pure profit making. Hell I'm a capitalist! I get it. Until the demand comes down, like 2008, it won't change. Some of the newer, more reasonably priced skiff companies are taking a part of the market share, but not enough to make the big boys cut prices.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

skinny_fishing said:


> NY city area people yeah they suck. Don't lump in the whole state tho, western NY people are good people Go Bills!
> 
> I live ten minutes from Tropicana Field and go to lots of Rays games. I refuse to go to any Yankees games their fans are the worst of them all.


Go Bills!!!

I’m originally from Buffalo but been in Florida since ‘82. Here’s a pic of my elongated skiff that I bought for less than a 1/3 of a new Mav. Lol.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

birdyshooter said:


> Yup. In 4 years I can retire with full benefits at the ripe old age of 45. 😁


No you can't.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Megalops said:


> Go Bills!!!
> 
> I’m originally from Buffalo but been in Florida since ‘82. Here’s a pic of my elongated skiff that I bought for less than a 1/3 of a new Mav. Lol.
> View attachment 210470


I like the Bills (unless it’s vs the Pats)!😎


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

jonny said:


> My life long best friend is from upstate NY. And he’s a bigger redn**** than my Southern ass. And I consider North Carolinians and West Virginians as yankees. Not all New Yorkers are bad just 99.95%. Y’all need to be more open minded😂


You consider North Carolina as a Yankee state? NC had more skin in the game than most other states, FL barely made a showing. Granted the population was lower, but I believe NC suffer the most casualties of any state.

I would be wiling to bet that more Yankees live in FL now than NC. Seems like every other car in FL has a NY sticker on it.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

That Dorado is high on my list of dream boats. Too bad it won't fit in my garage, lol.


Megalops said:


> View attachment 210470


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

SC on the FLY said:


> Kevin makes a great boat , fit and finish can compete with the best of them, I’m guessing your Evo wasn’t 80K - 100k ?


EVO’s start at $48k boat, motor, trailer.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> I would be wiling to bet that more Yankees live in FL now than NC. Seems like every other car in FL has a NY sticker on it.


The Tampa Bay area is full of them, this is their favorite spot to move to all you gotta do is go to a Rays game against the yankees to see it, it's like a god damn home game for them it's ridiculous.

People rag on the Rays fanbase for being small but it's kind of hard when 80% of the people that live here are from somewhere else and root for other teams lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Half Shell said:


> I hear you but for the sake of arguing... I need to point out that Malibu, yes the company that now builds $90K Mavericks, I bought thier top-of-line wakeboat for $50K out the door with trailer in 2005. In 2020 it was over $150K.
> 
> This period covers a Republican admn, followed by a democrat admin which included the big recession, then the Trump admin.
> 
> Point being is not all the price increases is due to inflation and material costs.


Gas was 80 cents when I was a kid


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> You consider North Carolina as a Yankee state? NC had more skin in the game than most other states, FL barely made a showing. Granted the population was lower, but I believe NC suffer the most casualties of any state.
> 
> I would be wiling to bet that more Yankees live in FL now than NC. Seems like every other car in FL has a NY sticker on it.
> 
> View attachment 210475


The New Yorks in NC are half backs originally moved to Florida but it was to hot so the move halfway back


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I’m originally from GA if that explains anything. But since I left it 20 years ago it’s now a blue state more so than NC. Thanks to all the half-backs after the crash in 08. And it’s not about the the the Southern 1%er’s Civil War in 1865. Which of course they had special privileges carved into to law so they didn’t have to fight. It’s about the culture/politics of today’s world. Plus the fact that I’m trying to be somewhat comical in response so don’t get too offended just a little offended.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Half Shell said:


> I hear you but for the sake of arguing... I need to point out that Malibu, yes the company that now builds $90K Mavericks, I bought thier top-of-line wakeboat for $50K out the door with trailer in 2005. In 2020 it was over $150K.
> 
> This period covers a Republican admn, followed by a democrat admin which included the big recession, then the Trump admin.
> 
> Point being is not all the price increases is due to inflation and material costs.


I had a 2002 Wakesetter - 45k at the time. That boat is 150k like you said. Crazy.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Dave Neal said:


> So let me try to understand this… How many moving parts are there on a skiff? How much do those parts cost? Now compare a 75-100k auto and all the moving parts and high tech conveniences to the same standard for moving parts on a skiff. *The prices simply are NOT justified.* 😳😬🤪😡


What justifies the price? It's whatever the market will bear. Moving parts and high-tech conveniences don't really play into it much except on the fringes of the prices.

Shit costs what it costs. Don't like it, don't play the game. Boats are a luxury item and if the prices weren't justified demand would decrease thus lowering prices.

You can either do like @Capt.Ron and get a deal on an old skiff and work on it yourself or you can pony up for whatever high-dollar skiff is worth it to you. And there are infinite grades in the middle. Once upon a time I tried to restore a skiff myself and frankly, no only do I not have the time for it but I also don't have the skill or patience either. The flip side is a career which allows me to pay for a nice skiff, as well as supporting my family. However, doing so means I have less time to enjoy my skiff. Especially with kids activities (both boys play select baseball and other sports) and everything else. Sure, it's gets expensive but it's all worth it to me.

I may bitch about work or the weather being shitty when I'm able to go fish or the relatively limited time I'm able to enjoy my skiff because of work or my kid's activities but I'm blessed to have a career which affords me the ability to pay for these things and still spend time with my family doing these activities. This wouldn't likely be possible in any other country. So even with an incontinent nincompoop in the Oval Office these days, I'll count my blessings and work for me and my family.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> The New Yorks in NC are half backs originally moved to Florida but it was to hot so the move halfway back


I wish they would all do that. Tired of hearing about the heat tbh, if you don't like it Fing leave or shut up about it.

I love the tropical climate, wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gas was 80 cents when I was a kid


You are making me feel old. I remember in the low 20 cent range. A carton of cigarettes was probably 4 or 5 bucks. Glad I did not get hooked on that. I think I got five bucks as mate on a four hour charter plus tips. Today is pay to play. Craftsmanship is what is missing and that’s why the few that have it bring the bucks.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

WallyB said:


> Prices on skiffs have been crazy way before the current economic situation. I could understand if there was some crazy new modern technology advancement you are paying for, but basically the same skiff I bought in 1990. Granted motor is better. Ok carbon fiber, but it's a steering wheel, hull, and motor. Think about all the tech in your car vs a boat. My wife's Mercedes has collision affordance technology and a ton of other tech for less than $50K! It's been pure profit making. Hell I'm a capitalist! I get it. Until the demand comes down, like 2008, it won't change. Some of the newer, more reasonably





stoked said:


> You are making me feel old. I remember in the low 20 cent range. A carton of cigarettes was probably 4 or 5 bucks. Glad I did not get hooked on that. I think I got five bucks as mate on a four hour charter plus tips. Today is pay to play. Craftsmanship is what is missing and that’s why the few that have it bring the bucks.


if you remember 20 cent gas you don’t just feel old. You are old😂
My mom told me a story about their honeymoon. Where my dad got in a fist fight with a gas station owner. Because he was charging 25 cents.
Thieves 😂


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I remember being able to get a Mountain Dew for a quarter. Now I gotta break a damn finsky to get one lol


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

skinny_fishing said:


> I remember being able to get a Mountain Dew for a quarter. Now I gotta break a damn finsky to get one lol


Back then a RC Cola and a Moon Pie were made out of real ingredients. A half day on a 40’ sports fisherman was $60 and I probably got $5 plus tips. Believe me I have seen price increases. The relationship of wages/prices has not gone up anywhere close to evenly.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

stoked said:


> Back then a RC Cola and a Moon Pie were made out of real ingredients. A half day on a 40’ sports fisherman was $60 and I probably got $5 plus tips. Believe me I have seen price increases. *The relationship of wages/prices has not gone up anywhere close to evenly.*


You can thank low interest rates and easy monetary policy for that.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> You can thank low interest rates and easy monetary policy for that.


I can never remember a time when wages went up in relation to prices.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Jsmith3030 said:


> I’ll add my two cents for the heck of it. Call it whatever you want. At the end of the day we the people have the control. If people are going to buy then they Will sell. You stop buying as a whole and the price comes down. It’s so funny to me that we as consumers control everything and let it get to the point it is. You have so many people moving to fl every single day. Big money! And they all want boats.





Megalops said:


> Go Bills!!!
> 
> I’m originally from Buffalo but been in Florida since ‘82. Here’s a pic of my elongated skiff that I bought for less than a 1/3 of a new Mav. Lol.
> View attachment 210470


that’s what I’m saying, nice boat by the way


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gas was 80 cents when I was a kid


Youngster


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Megalops said:


> I’m originally from Buffalo


nothing colder than a WNY steelhead stream in the winter....


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

jonny said:


> My life long best friend is from upstate NY. And he’s a bigger redn**** than my Southern ass. And I consider North Carolinians and West Virginians as yankees. Not all New Yorkers are bad just 99.95%. Y’all need to be more open minded😂


Call West Virginians whatever you want but leave NC out of it!! 😂😂


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Featherbrain said:


> Call West Virginians whatever you want but leave NC out of it!! 😂😂


I judge the South by if they eat grits.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Jason M said:


> I judge the South by if they eat grits.


Be careful with that.. shrimp & grits caught on up around NY a long time ago. May want to change that to do they cook grits at home.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jason M said:


> I judge the South by if they eat grits.


Every night 
Girls
Raised
In
The
South

That's why I don't have any hair.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

SC on the FLY said:


> Kevin makes a great boat , fit and finish can compete with the best of them, I’m guessing your Evo wasn’t 80K - 100k ?


 Kevin doesn’t make the boats, it’s that “twenty something inexperienced kid with acne”


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

The Fin said:


> Don’t worry, New Yorkers are great people!😁


We’ll I agree most but not all. Just like everywhere.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Kevin doesn’t make the boats, it’s that “twenty something inexperienced kid with acne”
> [/QUOTE
> yep and nice boats


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Don't jinx it, SC


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

MRichardson said:


> Don't jinx it, SC


Your probably right, I threw an edit in there


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

jonny said:


> I’m originally from GA if that explains anything. But since I left it 20 years ago it’s now a blue state more so than NC. Thanks to all the half-backs after the crash in 08. And it’s not about the the the Southern 1%er’s Civil War in 1865. Which of course they had special privileges carved into to law so they didn’t have to fight. It’s about the culture/politics of today’s world. Plus the fact that I’m trying to be somewhat comical in response so don’t get too offended just a little offended.


A bunch of them had bone spurs.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Kevin doesn’t make the boats, it’s that “twenty something inexperienced kid with acne”



Correct. Not anymore. Nor does Hal, Chris P., Mel, etc.
I can if need be and the kids with acne are grads from MMI, UCF, and former military…
Lastly, we have an amazing team and your more than welcome to stop in and see next time your in the area.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

East Cape said:


> Correct. Not anymore. Nor does Hal, Chris P., Mel, etc.
> I can if need be and the kids with acne are grads from MMI, UCF, and former military…
> Lastly, we have an amazing team and your more than welcome to stop in and see next time your in the area.
> View attachment 210741


lol, okay, look: I’ve got zero beef with anyone at East Cape or any other skiff manufacturer for that matter. But I’m afraid you missed the punch line on this one. May want to reply to the OP instead…his words not mine, hence the quotes. I’m simply defending the folks putting in the sweat equity and elbow grease actually making the rigs, the same ones that were insulted earlier in this thread which is complete BS.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Jason M said:


> I judge the South by if they eat grits.


I judge them by sweet tea. VA and FL are out!! 😜


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

birdyshooter said:


> I judge them by sweet tea. VA and FL are out!! 😜


About 25 years ago, I had moved to central TX and had been awake for over 24-hours., I was tired and hungry when I walked into this place one morning with this young girl behind the counter. This is how it went:

Me: "Let me have a chicken biscuit and sweet tea".

Her: "we don't have chicken biscuits".

Me: "you have chicken and you have biscuits, but you don't have a chicken biscuit?"

Her: "No"

Me: :"let me get a sausage biscuit and sweet tea".

Her: "we dont; have sweet tea. We have iced tea and I can give you some sugar though!"

Me: "forget it"

I just went home and went to bed


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Half Shell said:


> About 25 years ago, I had moved to central TX and had been awake for over 24-hours., I was tired and hungry when I walked into this place one morning with this young girl behind the counter. This is how it went:
> 
> Me: "Let me have a chicken biscuit and sweet tea".
> 
> ...


I think that’s the same restaurant that Jack Nicholson ate in Five Easy Pieces!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Just checking in!!😁😁😁 🌈


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

The Fin said:


> I think that’s the same restaurant that Jack Nicholson ate in Five Easy Pieces!


I haven't seen it, may have to check it out.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

birdyshooter said:


> View attachment 210804
> 
> View attachment 210806
> 
> ...


Damn that is one tall platform! I bet you could see my house from there.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Megalops said:


> Damn that is one tall platform! I bet you could see my house from there.


Nose bleed for sure!!!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

East Cape said:


> Correct. Not anymore. Nor does Hal, Chris P., Mel, etc.
> I can if need be and the kids with acne are grads from MMI, UCF, and former military…
> Lastly, we have an amazing team and your more than welcome to stop in and see next time your in the area.
> View attachment 210741


Thank you Kevin, your guys build great boats


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

stoked said:


> Back then a RC Cola and a Moon Pie were made out of real ingredients. A half day on a 40’ sports fisherman was $60 and I probably got $5 plus tips. Believe me I have seen price increases. The relationship of wages/prices has not gone up anywhere close to evenly.


should see what the Catholic Church makes kids do for moon pies and orange soda …..


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Fish slime is still cheap!!🤣


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Capt.Ron said:


> should see what the Catholic Church makes kids do for moon pies and orange soda …..


My ass hurts just thinking about that


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Half Shell said:


> About 25 years ago, I had moved to central TX and had been awake for over 24-hours., I was tired and hungry when I walked into this place one morning with this young girl behind the counter. This is how it went:
> 
> Me: "Let me have a chicken biscuit and sweet tea".
> 
> ...


You went to the wrong place


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You went to the wrong place


173% correct. 

Whataburger Breakfast on a Bub slathered in salsa + coffee is the winning duck hunting / fish finding combo.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Halen said:


> 173% correct.
> 
> Whataburger Breakfast on a Bub slathered in salsa + coffee is the winning duck hunting / fish finding combo.


When I was growing up in NC, we didn't have Whataburger so Hardees biscuit and coffee was our duck hunting fuel. BoJangles used to be good then but that was a long time ago, shame.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

In south Texas or most anywhere in Texas a hole in the wall breakfast taco is the ticket


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You went to the wrong place


Uh yeah I was gonna say how the hell does that happen in Texas lol


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CKEAT said:


> In south Texas or most anywhere in Texas a hole in the wall breakfast taco is the ticket


Especially San Antonio


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

WallyB said:


> Prices on skiffs have been crazy way before the current economic situation. I could understand if there was some crazy new modern technology advancement you are paying for, but basically the same skiff I bought in 1990. Granted motor is better. Ok carbon fiber, but it's a steering wheel, hull, and motor. Think about all the tech in your car vs a boat. My wife's Mercedes has collision affordance technology and a ton of other tech for less than $50K! It's been pure profit making. Hell I'm a capitalist! I get it. Until the demand comes down, like 2008, it won't change. Some of the newer, more reasonably priced skiff companies are taking a part of the market share, but not enough to make the big boys cut prices.


Yeah but
How many fish has she caught in the Mercedes?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

CKEAT said:


> In south Texas or most anywhere in Texas a hole in the wall breakfast taco is the ticket


Before Rockport was whatever it is now, there was an awesome taco truck not far from the marina. “Way before the storm, man buns , and a “female” guide started their reign of craziness.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

skinny_fishing said:


> Uh yeah I was gonna say how the hell does that happen in Texas lol


That's what I asked myself. When you move somewhere it takes awhile to figure out where to go.

I learned quickly that TX is not the south, TX is TX and that is not a bad thing.

On the subject of sweet tea, it's catching on outside the south more and more but you still have to be careful in places like south FL or the waitress may bring you some disgusting fruit flavored tea.

Btw, south FL has no great mexican food (very few Mexicans). We have a few places that are satisfying but compared to southern CA, AZ, NM, and south TX... it's trash.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Rositas in Florida City is the best IMO I stop every time on the way to the keys


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

skinny_fishing said:


> Rositas in Florida City is the best IMO I stop every time on the way to the keys


Shivers in Homestead is the only good BBQ I've found down here too.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

There's a guy here in Gulfport that does good BBQ but nothing like I had in North Carolina.

Pizza is a problem here too, no one is exceptional just decent.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks for reminding me to get a bbq sandwich for lunch!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are BBQ sammich prices too low?!?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are BBQ sammich prices too low?!?


Hell no!! Used to get that combo a year ago for $5.99. I paid $10.23 for it today.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Am I the only one that thinks wagu beef is kind of sinister? Kinda reminds me of Hansel and Gretal,……


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Capt.Ron said:


> Am I the only one that thinks wagu beef is kind of sinister? Kinda reminds me of Hansel and Gretal,……


Had me a SRF Gold Grade Wagyu ribeye for dinner yesterday....it was MONEY!!!! and cost a lot of money too, LOL!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Half Shell said:


> That's what I asked myself. When you move somewhere it takes awhile to figure out where to go.
> 
> I learned quickly that TX is not the south, TX is TX and that is not a bad thing.
> 
> ...


We have lots is good Cuban food though and other Caribbean flavors. You win some, you lose some. I'd take jerk pork over tacos any day.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Jason M said:


> We have lots is good Cuban food though and other Caribbean flavors. You win some, you lose some. I'd take jerk pork over tacos any day.


Those jerk places keep getting shut down for health code violations though. Kind of makes me want to skip it.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Half Shell said:


> Those jerk places keep getting shut down for health code violations though. Kind of makes me want to skip it.


Oh your right about that. You kind of have to look the other way, lol.

Although I have one near me that's been open for probably 25 years.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Jason M said:


> Oh your right about that. You kind of have to look the other way, lol.
> 
> Although I have one near me that's been open for probably 25 years.


The spices kill the contaminants.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’ll take a churrasco, rice, beans and plantains any day over Mexican. Shivers is awesome. Also, the burger at Island Cafe in Choko really hits the spot after a long day on the water. Glad we are changing the subject to food as this thread is dragging through the dump to be set on fire.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> I’ll take a churrasco, rice, beans and plantains any day over Mexican.


I would have said the same thing but I had to take a trip out this hell hole called Tuscon last month and it reminded me how good real mexican food can really be. We don't have it here.

I prefer Colombian to Cuban, so chichirones, morcilla, and san cocho is the best I can do here.

We do have the best mojitos though.

Shivers has real sweet tea!


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Half Shell said:


> Shivers in Homestead is the only good BBQ I've found down here too.


Their beef ribs are outstanding


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I've actually been noticing that used skiffs aren't selling as quickly and people have been lowering the prices trying to get them to sell. Could be heading for a down swing possibly.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

skinny_fishing said:


> I've actually been noticing that used skiffs aren't selling as quickly and people have been lowering the prices trying to get them to sell. Could be heading for a down swing possibly.





birdyshooter said:


> Hell no!! Used to get that combo a year ago for $5.99. I paid $10.23 for it today.


I’m sure they will because I’ve been thinking about selling mine
I always lose my ass when I sell anything 🙄


----------



## Darkside (Oct 11, 2019)

That’s me…buy high, sell low!!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> I've actually been noticing that used skiffs aren't selling as quickly and people have been lowering the prices trying to get them to sell. Could be heading for a down swing possibly.


I’m seeing the same with real estate sales and gasoline prices!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> I’m seeing the same with real estate sales and gasoline prices!


Now to get rid of this administration and get fuel and everything back where it was before the America Last people began their tyranny. Prices of skiffs will drop too.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't think newxskiff prices will ever drop, maybe the used market will soften. I highly doubt chittum, hb or eastcape will drop prices. If you purchased a skiff in the past 4 yrs and took decent care of it, it is probably worth more than you paid. I have an 2018 chittum 50%carbon and I know I couldn't afford a new one today. I think value and quality wise, it is near impossible to beat a floyd skiff today.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishshoot said:


> I don't think newxskiff prices will ever drop, maybe the used market will soften. I highly doubt chittum, hb or eastcape will drop prices. If you purchased a skiff in the past 4 yrs and took decent care of it, it is probably worth more than you paid. I have an 2018 chittum 50%carbon and I know I couldn't afford a new one today. I think value and quality wise, it is near impossible to beat a floyd skiff today.


We will see!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I think it’s funny, most modern designs are reverting back to something similar to my old Silver King. More deadrise, heavier, and draft around 6”-10”. There was a sweet spot for a lot of technology years ago… now you’re just getting bamboozled by marketing hype. Every new driver claims 10+ yards year after year…. I should be hitting it 600 yards perfectly in the fairway on every tee box. I know businesses need to stay in business. My mind set is like the guys at Glock…. Just make something everyone wants and keep the price in check. Simple.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

birdyshooter said:


> Every new driver claims 10+ yards year after year…. I should be hitting it 600 yards perfectly in the fairway on every tee box.


I found that a 2008 Ping Ratpure 9 degree driver with the neon green shaft Ping used then is perfect for me. Already replaced the shaft once (at no cost). If anything happens to that driver, I'll just tee off with my 4-wood if I can't find another; not chasing that dragon.

Back in the early 2000's I had an obsession about high-end audio stuff. I would bring home $500 cables with all silver wiring inside that connect my turntable or CD player to my pre-amp to see if I could hear a difference. We're talking about a home audio setup that was more $$$ than people paid for their first skiff.

One day I realized I was listening to the system and not the music and I sold it all the same way an alcoholic gives up drinking.

I think the same goes for skiffs, one day you just have to choose to enjoy what you have and go fishing and stop worrying if your's is the best.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

skinny_fishing said:


> I've actually been noticing that used skiffs aren't selling as quickly and people have been lowering the prices trying to get them to sell. Could be heading for a down swing possibly.


I think it also has to do with people getting greedy, asking ridiculous prices to see if they get a bite. Its hard to determine an exact price but I feel like I listed my boat right at the market rate and it sold in two days.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

birdyshooter said:


> I think it’s funny, most modern designs are reverting back to something similar to my old Silver King. More deadrise, heavier, and draft around 6”-10”. There was a sweet spot for a lot of technology years ago… now you’re just getting bamboozled by marketing hype. Every new driver claims 10+ yards year after year…. I should be hitting it 600 yards perfectly in the fairway on every tee box. I know businesses need to stay in business. My mind set is like the guys at Glock…. Just make something everyone wants and keep the price in check. Simple.


Well said. Plus you can literally land a helicopter on the deck, it’s that stable. Fished on one many times, could never afford one back in the day. Great boat.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Megalops said:


> Well said. Plus you can literally land a helicopter on the deck, it’s that stable. Fished on one many times, could never afford one back in the day. Great boat.


Yep, I had strict criteria for here in NC with older fisherman. The Silver King checked all the boxes. 16’3”with an 86” beam, and built like a tank. 😁


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Half Shell said:


> I found that a 2008 Ping Ratpure 9 degree driver with the neon green shaft Ping used then is perfect for me. Already replaced the shaft once (at no cost). If anything happens to that driver, I'll just tee off with my 4-wood if I can't find another; not chasing that dragon.
> 
> Back in the early 2000's I had an obsession about high-end audio stuff. I would bring home $500 cables with all silver wiring inside that connect my turntable or CD player to my pre-amp to see if I could hear a difference. We're talking about a home audio setup that was more $$$ than people paid for their first skiff.
> 
> ...


My golf buddy just got the new Taylor Made Carbon. Not going to lie…. That thing is HOT!!! But I keep gabbing the 300 Mini. That’s my sweet spot on size and control.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> My golf buddy just got the new Taylor Made Carbon. Not going to lie…. That thing is HOT!!! But I keep gabbing the 300 Mini. That’s my sweet spot on size and control.


“Golf” A good walk spoiled!😁


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

The Fin said:


> “Golf” A good walk spoiled!😁


Just like fishing…. A bad day is better than a good day at work.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Half Shell said:


> One day I realized I was listening to the system and not the music and I sold it all the same way an alcoholic gives up drinking.


So... with shakiness, sweating, and nausea?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

m32825 said:


> So... with shakiness, sweating, and nausea?


The sweating and nausea came when paying for it.

What I envisioned when I wrote, what I was envisoning is an alcoholic one day deciding he's had enough and pouring everything down the drain. That is how I kicked that hobby... woke up and sold everything on Audiogon within a week.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Ankona Caicos has a lead time of two years lol.

There are some used basket cases out there that are priced ridiculously, I looked at one the other day and it was a mess. Like I get it's a poling skiff and they are in demand, but that doesn't mean it's automatically worth over 15k just because of that. If I open the hatches and it looks like Mickey Mouse did the wiring blindfolded I can only imagine how the rest of the skiff is. If you're gonna charge top dollar it better be in top shape just saying.

Pretty sure my next skiff is going to be a Hog Island SW16 unless I find something used that's reasonable.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

All I want is an old dolphin SS or HP for $15k, to island hop in. Never selling my ole BTX .


----------

